# Late Packages



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I was held up 35 minutes in the wearhouse and it was my first time and really hard to see numbers and addresses. I busted my butt to try to do everything right. And they write they will terminate me if I do this more, just because I was late. I did my best.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Your first mistake was doing night runs. Your second mistake? Doing night runs. It's harder to see physical home addresses from the street so your delivery times will take longer. 

There's a reason why there are always so many PM blocks available. And unfortunately you just discovered why


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

A lot of the night runs are same day delivery and they're not too bad that being said the warehouses that don't do the same day delivery a lot of those are they couldn't deliver during the day and those are the worst


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wasn't my fault I was late and they threaten to terminate me. Not very welcoming.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Wasn't my fault I was late and they threaten to terminate me. Not very welcoming.


Actually it was your fault. You just have to get used to their system and don't spend an inordinate amount of time on any 1 package. Get in. Get out.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How packages did they give you


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Actually it was your fault. You just have to get used to their system and don't spend an inordinate amount of time on any 1 package. Get in. Get out.


Well if I would have rushed it I would have gotten a wrong delivery. They need to make a better map.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> How packages did they give you


He had 14 packages. 3 hours to deliver them.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

In the future always call support if you're going to be late and explain the circumstances were out of your control, such as severe commute hour traffic and a big storm.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jagent said:


> He had 14 packages. 3 hours to deliver them.


LMAO


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you email support and explain (nicely) that it was your first day and it took way too long at the warehouse, they might give you a break... 

g


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> LMAO


It's true. He said 14 packages in a different thread. DRider85 has a learning disability and a severe overbite. He's a good guy trying to contribute to society. Even so, his mishaps are funny and I get a kick out of his threads.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

For night runs, you should drive as close as you could to the dot and pay attention to which side it's on. I'm not sure about other places but in my area the dot is very accurate. I usually stop at the right house without looking at address house by house.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

yikes .. being (consistently) late on deliveries is an easy way to get deactivated.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've had blocks from 8-11pm. Most of the packages will be delivered after 9pm.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> yikes .. being (consistently) late on deliveries is an easy way to get deactivated.


I heard 4 strikes and you're out.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

lol...maybe ur not cut out for this gig. The 4 strikes is for showing up late and cancelling blocks within 45 minutes of start time. Delivering late is different though. They might be lenient at first but if you do too much they have no choice but to terminate you. I don't know what Amazon promise customers if delivery were late but Amazon loses money whenever a delivery is late. I had a few late deliveries when I first started too but I learned quickly and never late again. And yeah, I think I gave you advice of never taking 8pm - 10pm blocks. How the heck can you deliver anything when you can't even the house numbers? If it was complex apartment, then ur screwed. Just one bad apartment could throw everything off.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I heard 4 strikes and you're out.


there's no official number, you'll be ok as long as you deliver on time going forward. but if you're late on deliveries for every one of your routes, your time with Amazon Flex will be short.

some people call support if they know they're going to be late and never get the follow up email (like yours above), and you can also respond to that email explaining your situation (first day, poor weather, bad visibility), but unfortunately it will take multiple replies and attempts to support to get the late marks removed from your record.

I tried telling you this was nothing like rideshare  and $20/hr. really isn't worth the amount of stress that comes with it .. not even with the pathetic tips that have been attached to my routes lately.



uberer2016 said:


> I don't know what Amazon promise customers if delivery were late but Amazon loses money whenever a delivery is late. And yeah, I think I gave you advice of never taking 8pm - 10pm blocks. How the heck can you deliver anything when you can't even the house numbers? If it was complex apartment, then ur screwed. Just one bad apartment could throw everything off.


Amazon has to credit customers $10 every time an order is delivered late.

8-10 PM (and 10-midnight) are some of my favorite blocks because traffic is basically non existent .. definitely not in pouring rain though.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> there's no official number, you'll be ok as long as you deliver on time going forward. but if you're late on deliveries for every one of your routes, your time with Amazon Flex will be short.
> 
> some people call support if they know they're going to be late and never get the follow up email (like yours above), and you can also respond to that email explaining your situation (first day, poor weather, bad visibility), but unfortunately it will take multiple replies and attempts to support to get the late marks removed from your record.
> 
> ...


8pm - 10pm is easy if it was houses. I don't how it's like in SF but here in OC, the newer apartment complexes can be quite difficult to figure out at times. But then it's only hard the first time. After the first time and you've figured out the numbering pattern, then it's a piece of cake afterwards.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> 8pm - 10pm is easy if it was houses. I don't how it's like in SF but here in OC, the newer apartment complexes can be quite difficult to figure out at times. But then it's only hard the first time. After the first time and you've figured out the numbering pattern, then it's a piece of cake afterwards.


same goes for SF .. Financial District/South of Market (downtown) have all of the new sky rises that make your route a lot longer.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> lol...maybe ur not cut out for this gig. The 4 strikes is for showing up late and cancelling blocks within 45 minutes of start time. Delivering late is different though. They might be lenient at first but if you do too much they have no choice but to terminate you. I don't know what Amazon promise customers if delivery were late but Amazon loses money whenever a delivery is late. I had a few late deliveries when I first started too but I learned quickly and never late again. And yeah, I think I gave you advice of never taking 8pm - 10pm blocks. How the heck can you deliver anything when you can't even the house numbers? If it was complex apartment, then ur screwed. Just one bad apartment could throw everything off.


Trust me there's never blocks available that aren't at nights. Not when I look.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> same goes for SF .. Financial District/South of Market (downtown) have all of the new sky rises that make your route a lot longer.


I feel lucky that I live/deliver in area with mostly single houses or townhouses. Looking at the words "sky rises" gave me a panic attack. I hate busy streets which is the main reason why I gave up rideshare. Most riders ended up taking me to DC with all the crazy traffic.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> Amazon has to credit customers $10 every time an order is delivered late.


This is not true. I had packages delivered late but never got $10 credit, ever.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> This is not true. I had packages delivered late but never got $10 credit, ever.


I get the credit every time without having to complain.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Amazon has to credit customers $10 every time an order is delivered late.


This late delivery payment probably varies between Prime Now & the various grocery/feed related services, vs. regular Logistics package deliveries. I don't think the regular ones are eligible for anything, other than a nasty gram in tomorrow's email.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> This late delivery payment probably varies between Prime Now & the various grocery/feed related services, vs. regular Logistics package deliveries. I don't think the regular ones are eligible for anything, other than a nasty gram in tomorrow's email.


What about for same day logistics?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> This late delivery payment probably varies between Prime Now & the various grocery/feed related services, vs. regular Logistics package deliveries. I don't think the regular ones are eligible for anything, other than a nasty gram in tomorrow's email.


i'm specifically talking about Prime Now orders being late.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

OP is doing plain old logistics boxes.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had three same day tonight that went back because of no access codes. Frustrating


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

If no access code, wait for a random resident to come in. In 5 minutes, you should see a resident coming in which you could just follow through. I can't remember the last time I have to use access code. Most of the times, within 5 minutes there's just someone going in and I just follow them through. Works like a charm. After 5 months of working for Prime Now, I have only returned one delivery.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> If no access code, try calling customer. In 5 minutes, you should see a resident coming which you could just follow through. I can't remember the last time I have to use access code. Most of the times, within 5 minutes there's just someone going in and I just follow them through. Works like a charm.


Customers weren't answering and after ten minutes nobody came so I gave up


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Doesn't work when there's a gate in front of four houses, or whatever.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Customers weren't answering and after ten minutes nobody came so I gave up


If still no access after 5 minutes, then it's time to move on. I'm surprised I still haven't encountered such a situation here in SoCal yet.


----------



## ubermaster1989 (Nov 23, 2016)

This guy makes the stupidest and most annoying threads and questions ever. It's like he's a 4 year old trying to figure out whether to eat the wooden block or just play with it.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> If still no access after 5 minutes, then it's time to move on. I'm surprised I still haven't encountered such a situation here in SoCal yet.


I'm in Riverside I get.it occasionally


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

ubermaster1989 said:


> This guy makes the stupidest and most annoying threads and questions ever. It's like he's a 4 year old trying to figure out whether to eat the wooden block or just play with it.


Rude


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

How do Amazon Flex messages get mixed in with an Uber forum. DRider85 is pretty insufferable in most forums but then he pops up again and again in topics having nothing what-so-ever to do with Uber!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> How do Amazon Flex messages get mixed in with an Uber forum. DRider85 is pretty insufferable in most forums but then he pops up again and again in topics having nothing what-so-ever to do with Uber!


This is the Flex area of the forum.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> How do Amazon Flex messages get mixed in with an Uber forum. DRider85 is pretty insufferable in most forums but then he pops up again and again in topics having nothing what-so-ever to do with Uber!


This is amazon flex subforum


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just got an email saying one of the packages is missing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Did you go look for it? If you investigate maybe you can find it and fix the problem.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Did you go look for it? If you investigate maybe you can find it and fix the problem.


They won't tell him which person reported it missing


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Just got an email saying one of the packages is missing.


Don't sweat it. Nothing will happen.


----------



## Candeepaints (Apr 13, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Wasn't my fault I was late and they threaten to terminate me. Not very welcoming.


I got the same letter for two packages,my route was horrible on a Friday night in downtown Santa Monica..horrible parking. I had all apartments so I had access issues and the two that were late were for businesses....all you need to do is reply to the email stating what happened as long as you communicate with them explaining the reason they will remove the late delivery from your record...it worked for me and I hope it works for you


----------

